# Cosine wheels



## LarryDuff (2 Jan 2016)

Anyone got any experience of Wiggle's own brand Cosine wheels?

Saw a nice pair on sale - here

Wondered if they were any good?


----------



## AyJay (2 Jan 2016)

They have a good review - 9/10 for budget wheels in the mag. Bikes Etc. January 2016 edition.

The verdict was as follows - Fast enough to put a smile on your face. A great training wheel for race heads or a fantastic first upgrade.

(looking at them myself )


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Jan 2016)

AyJay said:


> They have a good review - 9/10 for budget wheels in the mag. Bikes Etc. January 2016 edition.
> 
> The verdict was as follows - Fast enough to put a smile on your face. A great training wheel for race heads or a fantastic first upgrade.
> 
> (looking at them myself )


That sounds like an absolutely useless review. Wheels aren't fast, people are fast. What is a race head? Why does a race head's wheel training wheel differ from a non-race head's wheel? Why do race heads need training wheels and whilst we are at it, what is a training wheel? Saying it is a first upgrade, sounds like there are many more to be made. The latter sounds like a wheel industry plot.

I bet that review has not a single qualitative or empirical statement in it.


----------



## adamhearn (2 Jan 2016)

They don't seem cheap enough for what they are. Not saying they are no good just that I would sooner pick up some Shimano 6800's for a little cheaper. Others would suggest Fulcrum's or Zondas which are available for a similar price.


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Jan 2016)

adamhearn said:


> They don't seem cheap enough for what they are. Not saying they are no good just that I would sooner pick up some Shimano 6800's for a little cheaper. Others would suggest Fulcrum's or Zondas which are available for a similar price.



i have fulchrum 7 s at the mo.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

LarryDuff said:


> i have fulchrum 7 s at the mo.


Are they knackered and need replacing?

Get @Spoked Wheels to build you something top notch


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Jan 2016)

They have absolutely priced themselves out of the market. Far too expensive for a non branded wheel and too cheap looking for anyone to warrant spending £600 on bloody wheels.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> They have absolutely priced themselves out of the market. Far too expensive for a non branded wheel and too cheap looking for anyone to warrant spending £600 on bloody wheels.


Eh? The ones linked are £240

Why should a branded wheel cost more other than the fact you are covering their marketing budget , it's down to how they are built and the parts used


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Jan 2016)

How queer. I had a set of cosine 30mm carbon clinchers come up for £600!


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

Must be your cookies, I got these at £237.50

*COSINE 32mm Alloy Clincher Road Wheelset*


----------



## phantasmagoriana (2 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> Must be your cookies, I got these at £237.50
> 
> *COSINE 32mm Alloy Clincher Road Wheelset*



I got the same, but they come up as £220.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

phantasmagoriana said:


> I got the same, but they come up as £220.


Presumably because you shop a lot at Wiggle and have a gold or platinum discount...does your partner know


----------



## machew (2 Jan 2016)

There I was thinking that Cosine was the trigonometric function that is equal to the ratio of the side adjacent to an acute angle (in a right-angled triangle) to the hypotenuse. But no, they are wheels


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> How queer. I had a set of cosine 30mm carbon clinchers come up for £600!


the only thing that clinches is my sphincter at the thought of spending 6 ton on wheels!


----------



## winjim (2 Jan 2016)

machew said:


> There I was thinking that Cosine was the trigonometric function that is equal to the ratio of the side adjacent to an acute angle (in a right-angled triangle) to the hypotenuse. But no, they are wheels


The trigonometric functions are related to the unit circle though which is wheel shaped, innit.


----------



## Bollo (2 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> the only thing that clinches is my sphincter at the thought of spending 6 ton on wheels!


Aye, too true. Wheels that cheap are probably not even round.

Dahling.


----------



## AyJay (3 Jan 2016)

adamhearn said:


> They don't seem cheap enough for what they are. Not saying they are no good just that I would sooner pick up some Shimano 6800's for a little cheaper. Others would suggest Fulcrum's or Zondas which are available for a similar price.



Cheers for that. I will have a look around before making up my mind.


----------

